# need some help to configure isc-dhcp, tftpd and nfs for working pxebooting



## rusma (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all!

This is essentially the same as this.

I'm currently configuring a box to serve installfiles to another box (soekris net5501) via tftp and nfs. 

It seems I can't get the configuration of the dhcp server quite right. These are the contents of my /usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf so far:

```
ddns-update-style none;

subnet 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
  option domain-name 		"example.org" ;
  option domain-name-servers 	10.0.0.1 ;
  option routers 		10.0.0.1 ;
  range 			10.0.0.4 10.0.0.4 ;
  option host-name 		"workbox" ;
  next-server 			10.0.0.11 ;
  option root-path 		"10.0.0.11:/usr/nfsroot" ;
  filename 			"/boot/pxeboot";
}
```

A somewhat altered version of the alternative configuration given here, with example IP ranges from here. Yet very archane for me
I have this in my /etc/exports:

```
/usr/local/freebsd8	-network 10.0.0 -mask 255.255.255.0
```

I've also rebuilt the pxeboot to support serialspeed at 19200 (tips from here). rpcbind, mountd and nfsd are all started. Still, I get this lame output:


```
> boot f0

Intel UNDI, PXE-2.0 (build 082)
Copyright (C) 1997,1998,1999  Intel Corporation
VIA Rhine III Management Adapter v2.43 (2005/12/15)

CLIENT MAC ADDR: [the mac address]  
PXE-E51: No DHCP or proxyDHCP offers were received.                            


PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM.

No Boot device available, enter monitor.


comBIOS Monitor.   Press ? for help.

>
```

The pxespinner spins for a long time, and then returns the message.

I'm not sure what network interface to use on the net5501 and on the serving machine (I've got 3); since I've not specified any mac addresses (and this means I'm not supposed to specify anything). 

I'm kind of green on this - any good replies appreciated.


----------

